# Horário de verão

## Mirrorball

Meu relógio entrou no horário de verão mas aqui no Brasil o horário de versão vai ser adiado para novembro por causa das eleições. Como se muda essa configuração?

----------

## codemaker

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Meu relógio entrou no horário de verão mas aqui no Brasil o horário de versão vai ser adiado para novembro por causa das eleições. Como se muda essa configuração?

 

Se não tens o relógio sincronizado por nenhum servidor de tempo e se o que te interessa é apenas é acertar a hora, vê o "man date" ou usa o sistema de acertar o relógio do teu window manager.

----------

## Vanquirius

Acabo de perceber o mesmo problema. Talvez editar o /etc/localtime? Não tenho idéia de como fazer isso, também...

----------

## Mirrorball

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Se não tens o relógio sincronizado por nenhum servidor de tempo e se o que te interessa é apenas é acertar a hora, vê o "man date" ou usa o sistema de acertar o relógio do teu window manager.

 

Meu relógio é sincronizado por um servidor. Estou pensando em mudar meu fuso horário. Vou morar por um tempo de Halifax, no Canadá.  :Laughing: 

E o /etc/localtime está num formato ilegível.

----------

## Mirrorball

```

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT+3 /etc/localtime

```

Pode não ser a melhor solução mas funcionou.

----------

## Vanquirius

Adotei a mesma solução, até o início do horário de verão...

----------

## xef

Só uma curiosidade um pouco OT.

Porque atrasaram a mudança horaria por causa das eleições? É para nesse dia haver luz solar até mais tarde ou algum outro motivo?

----------

## pilla

Acho que é só pra lembrar a gente que não dá pra fazer planejamento de longo prazo no Brasil  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Vai ver que é algum bug nas urnas eletrônicas no estilo do bug Y2K.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Vai ver que é algum bug nas urnas eletrônicas no estilo do bug Y2K. 

 

Quem duvida é louco.

----------

## Vanquirius

Ah, lembrei... Parece que era isso mesmo. Não mudaram o horário de verão porque teriam que mudar o horário de verão das máquinas de votação. Aparentemente, elas só aceitam os votos dentro do horário de votação.

Mais fácil que mudar o relógio de todas as máquinas é atrasar o horário de verão. Afinal, o mundo que deve se adequar às atividades políticas do país...

----------

## jcarlos

Bom, primeiramente com relação a alteração no horário, como não gosto de mudanças automaticas de horário em meu computador deixo o relógio dele configurado /p local. Para deixar configurado de forma local edito o /etc/rc.conf e deixo o valor de CLOCK como local.

Em segundo, está é a segunda eleição que estou trabalhando como mesário, e aquelas urnas iniciam a operação rigorosamente as 8h da manhã e terminam as 17h. Isto ocorre automaticamente sem intervenção do pessoal que está no local, então se não fizessem isso teriam que acertar a hora de milhares de urnas, ou falar /p o pessoal votar das 7h as 16h.

----------

## Vanquirius

Também uso "local" no meu relógio, não entendi como isso interfere. Entendo que o /etc/localtime interfere dando o fuso na hora que eu faço um update com um servidor de NTP, por exemplo.

----------

## Giuliani

Não sei se resolve, mas recebi algumas soluções  para configurar o horário de verão na lista de discussão do debian que participo. Segue para que possam ver/adaptar para o gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dica retirada da Dicas-L
> 
>   Horário de Verão
> ...

 

----------

## Giuliani

Segue outra:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dica enviada para a lista de discussão debian por Marcos Vinicius Lazarini
> 
> Olá Pessoal,
> ...

 

----------

## xef

Bem, pelo menos têm voto electronico, por cá continuamos com o papelilho  :Wink: 

----------

## codemaker

Pois... mas acho que quando se usa aparelhos electrónicos/informáticos, há que usar todo o seu potencial. Ainda me faz comfusão que instituições completamente informatizadas, pedem "para entregar um papelinho que pode ir buscar ao guichet do lado". Pelos vistos isto não é só em portugal.

Se têm urnas electrónicas, será assim tão complicado acertar a hora correcta?

----------

## xef

Não deve ser muito dificil incluir alguma coisa que acerte automaticamente a hora dessas urnas electronicas... Afinal esses protocolos já existem, é só instalar. Será que tambem não há gente a fazer manutenção das urnas que possa acertar as horas?

Esta tradição da burocracia e da lei do menor esforço existe em todo o mundo.

----------

## Nattie

Os brasileiros tiram a maior onda só porque têm urna eletrônica, mas a bichinha é tão bem feita que tem problemas com horário de verão (o que não faz muito sentido, visto que temos aqui no brasil quatro fusos diferentes, então as urnas já devem ser adaptadas para funcionar com diferença de horário) :PPPP 

Mas vamos lá, olha essa dica aqui, foi o que me ajudou.

http://www.rnp.br/cais/alertas/2004/cais-alr-05102004a.html

Logo em seguida, sincronizei meus relogios pelo ntpdate e funcionou. 

O mais engraçado foi ver o pessoal do trabalho na segunda indo embora às cinco da tarde porque os computadores de lá (supostamente a maior empresa estatal brasileira) entraram todos no horário de verão e ninguém notou o erro... :D

----------

## Vanquirius

O problema não é com o hardware/software, sim com os usuários...

----------

## Mirrorball

 *Giuliani wrote:*   

> Segue outra:

 

Boa dica, já segui as instruções aqui.

----------

## gmichels

Como faço pra desativar a mudança automática quando entrar/sair em horário de verão? Eu prefiro mudar na mão.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *gmichels wrote:*   

> Como faço pra desativar a mudança automática quando entrar/sair em horário de verão? Eu prefiro mudar na mão.

 

Ajuste o fuso horário pra GMT - 3, ao invés de Brazil East.

----------

## gmichels

vlw  :Smile: 

----------

## Seabeast

Também tava tendo essa dificuldade. Usei o link que o Giuliani passou e consegui corrigir, obrigado

OT

Aproveitando o ensejo da urna eletrônica, acho uma pataquada o "voto informatizado", essa revolução mundial fandárdiga, e o brasileiro ainda votar com o título de eleitor de papelzinho, sem foto, sem precisar apresentar a identidade (que não é lá muito segura também). Ê Brazil...

----------

## pilla

Achas que o voto por papel é mais seguro? Eu acredito que com o processo informatizado pelo menos se diminuiu a possibilidade de fraudes na contagem.

Mas as próximas urnas já vão usar a impressão digital dos votantes.

----------

## Seabeast

Acabaram com a possibilidade de fraude da cédula de votação e mantiveram a fraude do candidato "comprar" o seu título de eleitor e outra pessoa votar no seu lugar sem maiores complicações. Acho que ficou pela metade, e não que foi uma má idéia, muito pelo contrário...

----------

## Vanquirius

Pensando pelo lado positivo, reduziu-se o custo de uma possível fraude. Centralizando a contagem de votos, um político tem que se envolver com um número menor de pessoas para comprar a porcentagem de votos de uma urna, isso sem considerar que não haverá a necessidade de pagar contadores trapaceiros.

A eficiente administração de operações das eleições pode não resolver o problema de fraudes, mas pelo menos torna o custo em homens-hora muito menos danoso para sociedade.

Sim, sou louco.

----------

## pilla

 *Quote:*   

> Mas as próximas urnas já vão usar a impressão digital dos votantes.

 

O sistema não é perfeito ainda, mas é melhor que qualquer outra coisa que vimos antes.

----------

## xef

Criar um sistema de voto electronico deve ser dificilimo, principalmente a nivel de segurança.

Se os votos são somados em contadores, cria-se a hipotese de um infractor conseguir por algum meio manipular esses contadores a seu favor.

Por outro lado, se ligar cada voto ao proprio eleitor o sistema torna-se mais seguro, mas passa a haver uma forma de quebrar o segredo de voto...

Deve haver alguma coisa mais engenhosa de melhorar a segurança disso, tavez usando chaves públicas/privadas.

Gostava de saber mais informações sobre o funcionamento desses sistemas, talvez por estar a dar essa matéria agora numa cadeira de administração de sistemas.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Gostaria de atualizar meu horário com um servidor na net.

Alguém sabe onde encontrar um tutorial?

Gustavo Motta

----------

